# placardisation / mise au placard



## TomHagen

Hola a todos.
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme con la traducción al castellano de este término. Habla de acoso en el trabajo, de la dificultad creciente de realizar cómodamente las tareas cotidianas cuando los empleados son "écartés du travail productif par placardisation, par retraite anticipée ou par licenciement".
Entiendo lo de retiro o jubilación anticipada, despido, pero ¿placardisation? Tiene que ser algo relacionado con que te aparten de tu trabajo, pero, ¿cuál podrá ser el término en castellano?
Saludos, y gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podría corresponder a la expresión "mise au placard" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/placard
Significa "ser aparcado/ser relegado" en su trabajo (como si le metieran en un cajón).


> Certains travailleurs dégringolent les échelons professionnels au lieu de les gravir. Rétrogradation, affectation à un poste de niveau inférieur ou *placardisation* - ce bon vieux «*tablettage*», si vous préférez - sont autant de façons d'être licencié... sans vraiment l'être...


----------



## TomHagen

Hola Tina,
Entiendo que tiene que ser algo así, como que te den de lado, como que te almacenen en un _placard._ 
Mi duda pasa por saber si existe un término, digamos, técnico, y no metafórico, equivalente en castellano, como existe despido, jubilación, degradación, renuncia, baja. Por el contexto de mi texto, y del enlace que citas y de otros que he visto, parece como si fuese un término de uso normal en la "jerga" laboral.
Un saludo, muchas gracias por responder tan pronto


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Podría corresponder a la expresión "mise au placard" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/placard
> Significa "ser aparcado/ser relegado" en su trabajo (como si le metieran en un cajón).


Hola:
No veo otra traducción que "...al ser aparcados..." ya que se habla de empleado aparcado por ejemplo:


> Aparcados en el trabajo
> Ahora con la crisis en Europa se está produciendo un nuevo fenómeno que es el del *empleado aparcado. *El *empleado aparcado* es un ejecutivo que tiene poco que hacer, pero que no le despiden...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Encasillamiento? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En España se está usando la expresión *acoso laboral* y el término inglés _mobbing_.

Encasillar a alguien, *Gévy*, es clasificarle de forma taxativa, sin un criterio riguroso (algo así como _étiqueter_).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

Me parece que en español, el término que se utiliza para la técnica de _placardisation _es* aislamiento.*


----------



## TomHagen

He encontrado un artículo donde se habla del tema. Allí definen la placardisation como "la mise au rancart délibérée de certains employés dans une sorte d'apartheid spatio-temporel, en périphérie de l'entreprise".
La cuestión, creo, es saber si se trata de un término ya establecido o es una especie de metáfora ("como si te metieran en un cajón") para describir una situación de hecho existente.
Si este último fuese el caso, y "aislamiento" la palabra que se usa en castellano para describir esa situación (aunque buscando por internet no termina de quedarme claro que así sea), habrá que usarla.
Si placardisation fuese una metáfora, "ser aparcado" pienso que está muy bien como traducción.

Por otra parte, Victor, creo que en francés se refieren al mobbing como harcèlement moral.

Saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

Creo que lo más parecido a placardisation sería una excedencia.
Una excedencia es cuando dejas de trabajar por un periodo de tiempo determinado, pero te quedas sin empleo ni sueldo, es lo que más me recuerda a meterse en un armario., ya que te apartas por una temporada, aunque tienes derecho a volver.

Si miramos las otras dos, son despido, jubilación anticipada, por lo que parece que están enumerando formas de ahorrarse sueldos y trabajadores.

El pero es que, hasta donde sé, la excedencia es voluntaria. La gente se coge un año o dos de excedencia para estudiar, viajar, probar con otro trabajo y tiene derecho a reincorporarse en su puesto o en otro similar a la vuelta.

Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Rizzos*:
Como bien dices, la excedencia es una condición voluntaria pactada con la empresa mientras que a lo que se refiere *Tom *es una especie de castigo que se materializa bajo la forma de *incomunicación*.


----------



## Rizzos

Hola Victor:
Le estoy dando vueltas y tengo que insistir en excedencia, al menos con lo que tenemos de contexto.

Con el trozo de texto que tenemos podemos traducir "... descartados del trabajo productivo por ...". (Al menos ése es mi intento de traducción).

Estamos entendiendo que es el empresario quien, por una u otra razón, obliga a los trabajadores a no trabajar, pero el trozo de texto no lo especifica.

Simplemente dice que están descartados para el trabajo productivo, y la excedencia es un motivo para descartar a alguien del trabajo productivo.

En cambio, la empresa puede incomunicar a alguien y que éste siga realizando trabajo productivo.

No es que quiera ser cabezón , simplemente me parece que estamos presuponiendo algo que con el contexto que tenemos no podemos asegurar al 100%.

De todas formas he de reconocer que excedencia no me acaba de gustar.

Tal vez un par de frases anteriores nos ayuden.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## TomHagen

Hola Rizzos:
Efectivamente, por el contexto que he dado no puede deducirse con seguridad que no se trate de una excedencia. Añado un poco más de contexto diciendo que se trata más bien de una especie de mobbing, de acoso laboral, "una especie de apartheid espacio temporal" en el que se confina al trabajador.
Se trata de un tipo de incidencia que existe y que ha sido descrita en el ámbito de las ciencias que estudian el trabajo. Lo que desconozco es si esa misma situación ha sido descrita en castellano y con qué nombre.
Me temo que no sea el mobbing, que los franceses llaman harcèlement o incluso mobbing.
Y me temo que no sea tampoco una excedencia, para la que también tienen términos concretos (congé, disponibilité).
Quizá lo más apropiado sea utilizar un término como "aislamiento" o un giro como "empleado aparcado", a menos que alguien haya oído hablar en nuestro idioma de la placardisation


----------



## Rizzos

Bueno, lo que me viene a la cabeza es cuando a un árbitro lo meten en la nevera.

Lo que no sé es cómo se dice ésto de una forma válida.

¿Exclusión, suspensión de empleo y sueldo?. No sé no se me ocurre mucho más.

Si fuese mobbing, no te haría falta traducirlo, es muy usado en español, pero no sé, tal vez sea yo, pero no lo acabo de ver.

A toi de voire


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Un trabajador que padece _placardisation_ sigue cobrando su sueldo y tiene obligación de acudir diariamente a su puesto de trabajo. Pero se le hace el vacío, no se le habla, no se le permite comunicarse (entre otras múltiples vejaciones).

Parece que el término más apropiado es el de *ostracismo (laboral)*.



> La expresión francesa _mettre quelqu’un / quelque chose au placard_, que se abrevia por formación del verbo _placardiser_ a partir del sustantivo _placard_, no tiene el sentido de ‘salir del armario’, sino que hace referencia al ostracismo en el trabajo, muy relacionado con el acoso moral, el tristemente conocido _mobbing, _otro extranjerismo que se ha instalado en nuestro vocabulario.


Fuente: http://cvc.cervantes.es/trujaman/anteriores/enero_05/11012005.htm


----------



## TomHagen

Esa es la definición. Quizá opte mejor por aislamiento. Ostracismo denota además la expulsión. Creo que el aislamiento describe mejor la situación en la que el empleado aún está "dentro" de la empresa, pero ya sin funciones, o con estas muy reducidas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tanto aislamiento como ostracismo se entienden perfectamente una vez que estamos dentro del contexto. Pero, utilizados solos, así, a secas, sin el adjetivo "laboral", no dan la idea de _placardisation _que buscamos y que pertenece al ámbito del acoso laboral, como bien dice el propio *Tom *en su consulta:  



TomHagen said:


> Habla de acoso en el trabajo, de la dificultad creciente de realizar cómodamente las tareas cotidianas cuando los empleados son "écartés du travail productif par placardisation, par retraite anticipée ou par licenciement".



En España, la terminología al uso en ese terreno es *acoso laboral* o *mobbing* (siento repetirme, lo cual odio...). Cualquiera a quién se le mencione esos conceptos sabe a la primera de qué se está hablando.
Veamos si no, qué se dice ahí fuera:

ostracismo laboral: 1.280 entradas
aislamiento laboral: 1.470 entradas
casos de mobbing laboral: 8.880 entradas
casos de acoso laboral: 101.000 entradas



TomHagen said:


> Ostracismo denota además la expulsión.


Eso era en Atenas, hace 2500 años, *Tom*. Hoy, ya sabemos que si las ostras se aburren a muerte es porque no se mueven...


----------



## TomHagen

Muchas gracias a tod@s.
Optaré, como bien dice Victor, por acompañarlo, cuando pueda dar lugar a duda, del adjetivo "laboral".
Saludos


----------



## Lenguamarina

Hola! Alguna idea de un equivalente idiomatico en castellano para "être mis au placard"/mettre au placard: un texto sobre acoso laboral
Lo reproduzco abajo, 
Gracias de antemano por vuestra colaboración.
Lgm
*« Mettre au placard »*, c'est priver une personne de tout son crédit en perturbant ou en coupant les lignes de communication dont dépend sa fonction, mais c'est aussi chercher à la discréditer de toutes les façons possibles. *La mise au placard *peut résulter de différentes situations : 
- Un collaborateur qui présente un comportement hostile avec ses collègues et/ou ses clients.
- Un collaborateur qui brigue une place déjà convoitée et qui se voit petit à petit mené vers le placard.
- Un collaborateur que l'on souhaite remplacer par un jeune diplômé, moins « coûteux ».


----------

